# Miko needs your prayers, please :(



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am a terrible person, which is why the following happened this morning:

My husband and I were walking Miko this morning (on a leash, as always). Miko was in a particularly good mood, running around and enjoying the last day off (I am starting classes on Monday). All of a sudden, a big german shepard/lab mix dog came running (unleased). Before we could do anything, the dog grabbed Miko by the skin on his back and was shaking him around. I was screaming, my husband kicked the dog, who finally let Miko go. Miko was crying, I was crying.... We rushed Miko to the vet. X-rays showed he has broken ribs, bruised chest, wounds on his back and the vet is concerned about shock. He is being treated with antibiotics, IV and continues x-rays to check on status of his lungs.
















It turns out that the dog belonged to a college student, who has only owned him for a week, she got him from a shelter. Apparently, the shelter told her he was "certified" to be off the leash. I told the girl that she is responsible for the thousands of dollars Miko's hospital stay will cost us. Frankly, I don't care about the money, but I just want Miko to recover.























Miko needs some positive thoughts. I have been crying all day and we are supposed to hear from the vet between 3 and 4 about his bloodwork and newest x-rays. Thanks for listening.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

OMG I'm so sorry to hear about little Miko. I'll pray for Miko and your family. Don't feel guilty. Things like that happen so fast. Keep us posted.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry to hear about Miko. Big Big hugs coming his way.














I will be praying that he recovers soon. Try not to be so hard on yourself, you are a very good mommy. Please keep us posted as to his results while we will have you all in our thoughts.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

OMG!!!







I am so sorry for Miko and you. Prayers and positive vibes going out to you and Miko from Daisy and I.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

How awful! Please let us know how Miko is ASAP! I would be wanting to have a serious talk with who ever told that girl that that dog could be off leash. Unbelievably irresponsible!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, I just can't believe this, I am sooo sorry




























I can't express it in words.







My prayers will definitely be with Miko





















I really hope that he is okay









You are not a terrible person, you really couldn't have done anything to stop this:grouphug:


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

That is SO horrible! I'm so sorry to hear it!

You are NOT a terrible person! Maybe the owner of the other dog is, but certainly not you or your husband. That dog shouldn't have been out and about without a leash. Especially considering the owner only had him/her for a WEEK. How could she be so sure of his behavior in ONE week? 

How awful.

Good thoughts are going your way. Hope Miko will be OK.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone. I am waiting anxiously by the phone (we spent all morning at the vets and they ordered us to go home). 

I definitely plan to talk to the shelter that let this dog out with seriously wrong info. Miko seriously did not provoke this attack. It was so heartbreaking watching him cry and wimper as the vet examined him. I cannot begin to tell you how sad I feel.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm so shocked and sorry to hear about Miko!!! Our prayers go out to Miko and your & your hubby. Don't blame yourself for this, there was nothing you could have done it happened so fast. Sending positive thoughts and hugs to Miko


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Olga, I cant believe this. I am so shocked and sorry to be reading this. I'm praying for little Miko. I'm not going to relax until I know he is going to get better. I can't imagine all of your thoughts right now. When do you get to see him? keep us posted and I'll be checking all weekend. We will be thinking of all of you


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! I can't believe this is happening! I'm so sorry that Miko got hurt, he will be in our thoughts







I hope Miko is okay


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! I will be keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers this weekend. I hope Miko gets better soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> I am a terrible person, which is why the following happened this morning:
> 
> My husband and I were walking Miko this morning (on a leash, as always). Miko was in a particularly good mood, running around and enjoying the last day off (I am starting classes on Monday). All of a sudden, a big german shepard/lab mix dog came running (unleased). Before we could do anything, the dog grabbed Miko by the skin on his back and was shaking him around. I was screaming, my husband kicked the dog, who finally let Miko go. Miko was crying, I was crying.... We rushed Miko to the vet. X-rays showed he has broken ribs, bruised chest, wounds on his back and the vet is concerned about shock. He is being treated with antibiotics, IV and continues x-rays to check on status of his lungs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Big hugs and prayers coming your way that Miko has a speedy recovery!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh my gosh!



































I cannot even imagine how you feel, this is just awful, and I truly home Miko will be okay


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, how horrible...I am so sorry to hear that. Please don't be so hard on yourself, these things do happen and they happen so fast. A large dog like that can be across a yard in seconds flat...This is not your fault at all.
Yes, I would make the owner pay for the bills and I would spare no expense....nothing but the best for Miko.
We will all pray for his speedy recovery and I am sending healing vibes your way.
Please keep us posted on your little futrbaby's recovery.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, my gosh. This is awful news








Prayers going up for Miko. ((((((((((((((Miko))))))))))))))))
Hugs to you, too!!!

~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

OH Olga,

I am so sorry this is happening to your little Miko....he is in my prayers and will remain there until he is back up to his usual self. I know that this is just horrible for you, your husband and your little angel....but he will get better because we will all be praying hard until he does.

As member we all know that his little boy is your life, so we know that there is no way that you did anything that would have put him in danger if you could help it....it is so hard to know how these big dogs will react to our little ones....you did nothing wrong. 

Please dear lord....hold little Miko in your loving embrace until he can stand on his own again...and hold Olga and her husband there too.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG...







I too am so shocked this has happened! My prayers are with you and Miko!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Olga, you are not a horrible person. If anyone is to blame it is that very ignorant college student who let her dog off leash. I don't care if an animal is trained to be off leash, you just never know...that's why leash laws are in effect. I am praying for Miko's full and speedy recovery. Please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers tonight. I have also said an intention to St. Francis (patron saint of all animals). Keep us posted.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts for Miko coming your way. It kind of hits home when something like this happens to a dog you know. It is definetly not your fault, I'm sure none of us would be anticipating something like this when we walk our furbabies. It is just a horrible accident, but I'll be hoping its one with a happy ending.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am heartbroken to hear this. First of all, I don't know why you say you are a terrible person. This was an accident that you could not have foreseen. Don't be hard on yourself. You are a devoted mommy to him. This is just so sad, I feel like crying myself....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ohhh Noooooooooo I am so sorry this has happened to poor little Miko, it must have been terrible for all of you to have to go through such a dreadful experience.
I will be keeping Miko and you and hubby in my thoughts and prayers.
Please keep us posted on Miko's recovery progress.














's to you all from Scooby and I.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

OMG!! I am SO sorry this happened. I can imagine how upset you are and I am so sorry. I will definitely be thinking of Miko. It's not your fault at all! You couldn't have done anything faster than you did. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, that’s unbelievable....I can't believe someone would be so naive as to allow their dog to run unleashed.. I am so sorry for what you and Miko are going through and I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg im so sorry this happened to Miko. I hope he gets well soon! I had a 10yr old maltese last week that the same thing happend to..except when the man kicked the dog, it didnt let go...he had to pry the big dog off of the maltese. She had 5 broken ribs, lots of bruising, and had to have part of her lung removed. she pulled through like a champ and she was old. hopefull since Miko is stronger he will do well also. You, your family, and Miko are in our thoughts


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Olga,
I am absolutely sick over what is happening with Miko. I will be watching and waiting for good news. 6 years ago, almost to the day, the EXACT thing happened to Jolie and me. It is awful and the violence of such an event made it hard for me to sleep for several weeks. The recovery is difficult and you do feel guilt, even though you know in your heart that you weren't doing one thing wrong. Sometimes we are just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'm sorry that this is a fellow student, but you must insist that they pay for the expenses. I want you to know that Jolie made a full and complete recovery. I believe and hope with all of my heart that Miko will do the same......

PS The Shepherd/husky mix that attacked Jolie had hurt/killed 2 other animals. I told the people that if they didn't put the dog down I would prosecute. They complied the next day. I have no regrets.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers everyone. I just called the vet and Miko is stable, his last x-rays look good and we will be going to see him in an hour.

The story with the other dog gets worse. I encouraged the college girl who is the owner to go back to the shelter to talk about this dog since its only been a week since she got him. Otherwise, I was going to call animal control (or something to prevent this from happening to another little dog). She went to talk to the shelter and apparently this dog was known to have problems with little dogs (ie -- he attacks them) but the shelter's trainer thought he fixed it.







You can only imagine how angry I am. How can this shelter say its okay for this obviously aggressive dog to ever be off the leash??







Ughhhhhhhh I will deal with this later when I know that Miko is 100% okay.

Its so lonely in the apartment without him







I appreciate everyone's kind words. I just can't believe that this is happening to my little baby.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

*sigh of relief* I have been looking for you to post an update.








I am so glad Miko is doing better. We will continue to keep Miko and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Give the Champ lots of Hugs and Kisses from me and Baxter!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Olga, I am so sorry that this happened to little Miko. We will be sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

OMG, this is every Malt Mommy's nightmare. I am so sorry to know that Miko was attacked, and so glad to hear he is stable. I'll hold him in my thoughts and send healing energy his way. 

I do believe that, if the shelter trainer did indeed say that s/he had "cured" the attacker, and led the new owner to believe that this dog was safe off leash, the shelter should also be held responsible for costs. The shelter staff should be professional and knowledgeable enough to know that ALL shelter dogs are unpredictable and must be handled and released with caution until they have been carefully integrated into their new lives for at least several months.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Olga, I have tears running down my face, I can't imagine the horror you witnessed. You cannot blame yourself; you, Miko and your husband are victims of a stupid and reckless dog owner. I'm just glad that Miko is stable. Please keep us updated on his progress. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.























I agree that the owner and shelter will be responsible for Miko's medical bills. Hopefully they will do it without having to take legal action.

Kisses to Miko from Ruby!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so relieved to hear that Miko is doing better, thank you so much for the update on his progress, please give him a little







from Scooby and I when you see him.
We will continue to pray for his full recovery, and please don't feel bad Olga, as they have all said it isn't your fault, you couldn't have known that this would happen. These things do happen so very unexpectedly.
I am just so happy that our fences are up because we have new neighbors and they own 3 large dogs that run loose, I won't walk Scooby around here any more because of them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh. Poor little Miko. I am sitting here crying for him as I type this.
















First of all, please know tht Miko is in my thoughts and prayers and please keep us updated--this is just awful!

Second, I want to add that if I were you I would call the animal shelter that she got the dog from to double check her story. She may just be giving you a load of bull.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for little Miko. Thoughts and prayers continue your way...


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

So happy to hear of improvement for your baby Miko. I read your post just as I had to leave the house for an appointment. It made me feel just sick. No way could you have prevented this or known it was going to happen so please don't blame yourself. I've been praying for Miko and you and your husband ever since I left the house. I will continut to pray for a speedy healing. I can't even imagine this house without Belle in it, my heart goes out to you. Hugs, Kisses and Prayers for Miko, yourself and your husband. A little bit different story, but my son's 12 year old dog was not expected to make it through surgery close to a year ago. They asked my son if he still wanted them to go ahead. Of course, he said yes there is no dollar amount on this dog. It doesn't matter how much it costs. All this to say we prayed as a family and our church prayed and Colt is doing fabulous. Miracles do happen. I said all this in the hopes of encouraging you. God cares about our fur babies too. ~ Jackie


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

That is absolutely terrible. I am so sad for you and your baby. I am praying for him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart went right to my throat , and tears welled in my eyes when I read your post.. I am so soo sorry your dear little Miko had to endure such a terrible attack! It certainly wasn't any fault of yours... don't feel one bit guilty. 
I know you are so worried and my heart goes out to you.it really does. I can't imagine having such a thing happen...it must have been terrifying!
I started praying immediately and I will continue till we find the post that says little Miko is all better... and I'm certain he WILL come thru this fine!

Terry Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree that you should verify this girl's story with the shelter. I also think that the dog should be reported to animal control. I know it's hard to think about, but your actions now might prevent this dog from attacking another dog, or small child, in the future. I am so upset about poor little Miko and Olga and her husband, I can hardly type this. Please continue to keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I just saw this thread and am so sorry to hear about the attack but relieved that Miko is stable please keep us updated and I will be praying for a speedy recovery for Miko and for peace for you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got on SM, soooo sorry to hear about Miko. It got goose bumps as I read your post. I am so sorry this happened to you and Miko. Heres a big hug, I will be praying for you and Miko. I know how upset you must be, try and relax and rest tonight soon you will beable to hold him. I will pray for you.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, I am soo happy that Miko is doing better, wishing him a very speedy recovery


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry that this happened to Miko and you. I hope he continues to improve.

One of my fosters attacked another one here, after four months of good behavior. I had been told she was "sweet as could be". Then, she attacked me while I was trying to get the other dog (Lab) loaded to go to the vet. I gave her a couple more weeks, but she began to attack anything I had in my arms. I was so afraid that she would grab one of my Maltese from me that I took her and had her put to sleep. As sad as it is to do this, I would think this might be the best option for this dog, and for others involved.

I'll be checking SM often tonight for updates on your baby.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Olga, I am so sorry that Miko is hurt but I am glad that he is showing improvement. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers. I will be looking forward to hearing that he is on his way to a full recovery. Julia


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG!! I just got home and read this and I am in shock. What a horrible thing to happen. I can just imagine little Miko enjoying his walk and then the next moment being attacked. Like someone else said......it's a maltese owners worst nightmare. I am glad to know he is doing better. I am sorry. I know it must be he-- knowing he can't be with you tonight.














many hugs go out to you and Miko.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I just skimmed through this... I'm terribly sorry this happened to you! But I'm very relieved to hear that he is doing ok! Codi and I are sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers to speed up the recovery!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are not a terrible person. It's not your fault. I hope Miko will continue to improve. I think too that this dog should be reported.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

After reading your story I am sure we are all putting ourselves in your shoes. There was no way you could have seen that coming. I think about the few times I have taken Vinny out for a walk and a strange dog has approached us. I can feel your guilt, please be strong, our thought are with you and Miko.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

OMG, I'm so sorry this happed to Miko This is in no way your fault , that other dog should have been on a leash certified or not. 
Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad there is improvement and that he is stable. 

I also agree that you should check with the shelter.
This reminds me of an Animal Cops episode with a yorkie and a pit bull that did not end so well. Seems like that dog had attacked before.
When Miko is ok (because I KNOW he will be!







)...it would sure be awful if this happened to another dog and it wasn't as lucky.

I really hate it for everyone involved but of course I am reeling knowing it was an SM friend on the receiving end. I know the owner of the other dog must feel horrible if she trusted the word of the animal shelter..and the animal shelter trainer must feel awful if he felt like the behavior was "fixed". Can aggressive behavior to that extent EVER be completely fixed? What was his basis for knowing it was fixed?







Anyway, just wondering out loud about some things.

Mostly I am thinking about and praying for ya'll and Miko.
I can't imagine the pain you must be in...

Big hugs








Keep us posted...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh honey I am so sorry! You, your husband and Miko will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG!!!! Poor baby and poor you!








Be sure that we will have Miko in our prayers, you are not alone. I really hope that he recovers fast.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!! I am crying now after reading your post. This is so horrible and sad. I am so sorry for you, your husband, and definitely Miko. He is definitely in my prayers and I know that he will make it okay.

I don't know why they would certify German Shepards as okay to be unleashed. They are very dangerous and will kill anything small that they see. 

Btw, you are not a horrible person. Why would you be in the first place? You have done the best you could. We are definitely all here for you, okay?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how awful to happen to "one of our own"... please know prayers are on their way to you from cleveland. 































ann marie and the buttercup, who wants miko to recover faster than light


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just want you to know that I have prayed and thought about Miko all night long!



I'd also like to add my two cents worth...It just seems fishy to me that a shelter would tell this girl that it is okay to let the dog off leash. To me, it seems that the shelter is looking for a lawsuit, therefore, I have a hard time believing it. Like I said before, double check with the shelter. If it is true, I hope that girl got that in writing because at this point it is all hearsay.


Toby and I send many, many hugs to Miko.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Letting you know I'm thinking of you and Miko.... hope to find a report that he is doing well !

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

It made me sick to my stomach to read about poor little Miko. One thing for sure it that you did nothing wrong. What happend to Miko makes us all realize how quick something bad can happen to our precious little ones. Not only to our Malts but to our skin kids.

I will be thinking of you and Miko


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Glad he is stable and hoping that today brings further improvement . . .


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry you and Miko are going through this. I can't imagine the terror you must have gone through. I'm so glad little Miko is doing better. My thoughts and prayers will be with all of you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I sure hope that no news is good news...has anyone heard from Olga? Poor little Miko....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Miko will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> I sure hope that no news is good news...has anyone heard from Olga? Poor little Miko....[/B]


Same here... I've been checking for an update. They were supposed to be going to see him last night. They are on the west coast, I think, so its still pretty early there. Olga, I hope all is good as can be.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I havent been on for a couple days,my heart just sank when I read the title of this thread.I pray your baby is recovering and I just know all will be well.Big














for you all.How awefull for you all to go through.Yes I agree with the others,I would contact the shelter.Big prayers coming your way.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone for very kind posts. I have also gotten extremely kind, thoughtful pms, which I deeply appreciate (and it means a lot to me that people care).

Miko should be coming home today. He does need to go back on Monday and he will be sedated to have little pumps put into his woulds since they are so deep and simply closing them would mean that fluid will be trapped inside. He is stable and otherwise doing okay. He is doped up on morphine plus a fentanyl patch so I don't think he is feeling much pain. The vets are concerned that the deep wounds on his back can cause an infection in his chest but its kind of a wait and see thing.

The girl paid the initial bill of $950. Truthfully, I don't know how much more money she will have (and of course it will cost more). The vets (who are doing a great job taking care of Miko) also seem doubtful of her story about the shelter. They cannot believe that the shelter could say it would be okay for this dog to be off leash. She has stopped by the vet's office to check on Miko and seems concerned so I kind of feel bad (and I appreciate that she paid something). Either way, I am just very, very concerned about Miko and I just can't go to the shelter now or worry about that. I think she plans to give the dog back but they could be planning to adopt it out again but unfortunately this just has to wait. 

PS. Susan, I remember your story about attack on Jolie. Thank you. 
And Jaimie, the injuries on the 10 yr old maltese sound similar to Miko's. Thank you for telling me about it...since Miko is so young, he should definitily make it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What good news this morning. I'm glad Miko will be able to come home to be with you over the weekend. I will continue to pray that the wounds do not become infected, and that he has a complete recovery.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so glad that he's stable and doing better! I hope he gets better very very soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Olga,
Thanks so much for taking the time to update us. I thought of Miko all during the night. I am encouraged that they let you bring him home. Surely that is a good sign! 

Did this happen in Cali or Tenn? I'm just wondering how long you and your husband have to be there for Miko's recuperation before one of you must return to work. It must be so hard for you both! And then there is poor Miko. Thank goodness for the pain meds. And thank goodness y'all have medical knowledge. He'll be getting the very best of care, I'm sure! Hope all goes well on Monday.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Olga this is such wonderful news! I'm so glad to hear Miko is on the road to recovery, I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers!







It's such a relief I think for all of us here at SM!!

I'm glad to hear that the owner has made a partial payment, I think as soon as you can you need to contact the shelter from which he came from, and I think calling animal control or some sort of authority would benefit you, Miko and the rest of the community. You shouldn't have to pay a dime in medical bills and if you think the owner is about tapped out then you need to make the shelter pay for the rest. I know your time now needs to be concentrated on Miko, but maybe your husband can start the process. I just don't want them to get away with this!!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this. It is so terrifying that something this terrible can happen so quickly. I'm glad to hear that Miko is feeling better, and I hope his recovery goes smoothly and quickly. You will all be in our prayers!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much Olga for your update on Miko's condition, I have been thinking of nothing else all night and morning, hoping that good news would come soon. I think it's great that Miko is going to be home with you both over the weekend too as it is much better for both of you and especially for him to be in his familiar surroundings and with his mom and dad. I am sure it will contribute to a quicker recovery.
I too will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayes.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Olga I just found out about your little Miko and I am sure happy to see that he will be able to come home with you for the weekend. I agree with others that suggest that you get in touch with animal control and the shelter that the other dog came from. They should be told and the person that said he thought the dog was able to be off leash should be removed from their job he dosen't seem to know enough to be a good judge of the reactions of the dogs he is working with. Also if the dog did that to your little Miko there is the possibility that he could also attack a small child. This dog sounds very dangerous to me and the owner dosen't seem to have enough experience to realize this. 







Miko


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I am so relieved to read your update regarding Miko. This is great that he is stable and will be able to be with you this weekend. Will continue to pray for a full and speedy recovery.







To Miko and you.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Olga,
> Thanks so much for taking the time to update us. I thought of Miko all during the night. I am encouraged that they let you bring him home. Surely that is a good sign!
> 
> Did this happen in Cali or Tenn? I'm just wondering how long you and your husband have to be there for Miko's recuperation before one of you must return to work. It must be so hard for you both! And then there is poor Miko. Thank goodness for the pain meds. And thank goodness y'all have medical knowledge. He'll be getting the very best of care, I'm sure! Hope all goes well on Monday.[/B]


Susan,

We are in Santa Barbara, California. I am finishing all my electives here so that Nevin and I could live together. Fourth year of med school is really very flexible and once I finished some required rotations, I can finish the rest of the year wherever. We are going back for my graduation in May.

Nevin's post-doc is somewhat flexible. Since he mostly programs (computer work), he can often work from home. I am starting my internal medicine rotation at the local hospital here on Monday. I am just glad that Nevin can stay home with Miko for a few days.

Thank you again everyone. I will post more when Miko comes home.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Olga, I've been thinking about you guys since I read about this yesterday







I'm so glad that Miko will be able to come home and rest where he is most comfortable. We will keep Miko in our thoughts and we are wishing for a speedy recovery for him







Thank you so much for keeping all of us updated on what is going on.







Big hugs, lots of love, and tons of prayers for you, Nevin and little Miko


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Olga,

Thank God your little Miko will physically recoup from this attack. I am sure he will not want to be around other dogs as much or be afraid....which is just so sad. 

Please know that my prayers continue for all of you as he starts to recover.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am still praying for Miko, Waiting to see your next post after you bring him home.


----------



## Amymalteser (Sep 19, 2004)

I've only just read this thread. I'm so very sorry to read about the injuries to Miko and so pleased that he is slowly recovering. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts to you and Miko.
Love
Susan and Amy


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

This definately sounds like good news. Thanks for keeping us posted. I just let out a big sigh of relief as I'm sure you guys are doing. Let us know when hes home!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank You for updating us.So happy to hear he is coming home! Prayers will continue for Miko's speedy recovery.







On a side note,,hopefully he will NOT be afraid after this. Remember when Tucker(our cat) was attacked by unleased dogs? After he recovered,he was still as freindly to large dogs that he didnt know as he was before.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> Thank You for updating us.So happy to hear he is coming home! Prayers will continue for Miko's speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila, your cat incident was the first thing I thought of when I saw this. Thats great that Tucker didnt end up with a lasting fear!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow! So glad that Miko will be coming home today!
That is GREAT news. I am sure his recovery will come much sooner if he is in the comfort of his own home.
Big hugs to all of you...and huge pats on the back for the other dog owner.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good & bad.I wish he was a little afraid,or I guess I should say "leary"of dogs he doesnt know.He is just so darn friendly with all dogs that I pary it wont get him in trouble again.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! I am shocked. I just read this thread. I'm so glad he is improving enough to come home! Poor Baby! I know you must be just sick over it. I'll remember him in my prayers.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is HOME!!!







We are so excited but he is really out of it (I am guessing the morphine and fentanyl patch are really working) so he is sleeping on his bed (with occasional wimper







). He had a bandage change and we saw the wounds. For some reason there were only 2 of them on his back (I am having a hard time picturing why only 2 when the dog had at least 4 teeth) but they are pretty long and deep. We are bringing him back on Monday for wound checks and flush (and apparently other days next week too) but we are soooooo happy that he is home and alive!! Thank you so much for everyone's thoughts and prayers. You guys are the best!!

PS. I will take pictures of his bandage when he is a little bit better. The bandage has these cute paw prints all over it (too cute).


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so glad miko is home safe and sound. Poor baby must have missed you guys so much!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

GREAT NEWS! I've been watching all day for news. I just know that everyone will be better off now that he is home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad he is home...thats a good sign...he was a lucky boy! hopes for a speedy recovery
love,
jaimie and parker


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just was able to get on teh computer again and was so relieved to read the updates. I am so glad he is better and home. I know he is glad to be in his own home with his mommy too. I will continue to send prayers his way.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta and I are doing a happy dance for Miko...give him lots of hugs from us. Thanks for the update. How are you doing? I know that you must really be stressed right now...


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I am so glad Miko is doing better. I am happy that the girl who's dog bite Miko is paying on the bill. I am sure the bills will be a lot more but glad she is taking responsibility for her dog.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup sends happy happy noselicks and tailwags to miko for his homecoming~~~ best wishes for a full and SPEEDY recovery! 

ann marie and the "miko! you're home, buddy! you're SUPERMAN!!!!" buttercup


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

we are praying for miko. that is awful. i just took my malt out for his afternoon walk and never even thought that something like that could happen to him. let us know how he is doing.

shannon and cozmo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to see Miko can come home.. I know he is on meds and has a way to go to recover ( and praying that is speedy) but that he can come home is a good sign that he'll pull thru this terrible experience just fine.

Terry Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just read this post and am so sorry to hear about Miko. I can only imagine how frightning that had to be for all of you. My prayers and thoughts our with you and Miko for a continued recovery. 

Lynda

PS: With all the good thoughts and prayers from this wonderful group he can't help but to recover fully.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh i am so glad miko is home , i am so sorry this had to happen to that little angel and that is just what they are little angels hugs his way xoxoxoxoxo ~ Denise


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

It's wonderful to hear that Miko is home and recovering. We'll still be holding him in our thoughts for a speedy, painless healing.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so happy that Miko is home with you. That will be so comforting to him and I think will help speed up his recovery. Miko will remain in our prayers until he is 100%.







To all of you!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

OH my , my heart and prayers are with you, gosh i cannot believe what happend, i dont think i would of been able to handle that seing a big ol dog attack a tiny one... God will hear us and Miko will get better, God bless.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

How wonderful that your little boy is home with you and your husband....it sounds as if they sent him home with you even though he is totally out of it....is that because you are a doctor....I can't imagine a better place for him to recover, but it sounds like he is still a hurting little boy, albiet with lots of pain meds to help. 

I hope that he gets stronger every day....and I pray that you and your husband can relax a little bit now that he is home where you can mother him the proper way. Poor little boy will do so much better now that he has your love and attention. 

hugs kisses and all around warm thoughts to all three of you.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

So glad to here that Miko is home. I know that there is a long road ahead of you but having him home is the first step. I hope that each day he gets stronger and healthier. My prayers are with you during this trying time.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I just now read this thread, my husband and Mom have been in the hospital this week and I have not been online much at all, just skimming threads and I am so sorry I didn't see this one earlier.
I am so very sorry this happened to Miko and am very glad Miko is home in your loving arms where you will both feel safest and loved







I am glad Miko is on the mend, and my thoughts and prayers are with you both







I can't imagine what this has been like for you, Indy is our life and we would be beside ourselves if something happened to him. 
You didn't do anything wrong, don't feel that you are a bad Mommy...you are a wonderful loving and caring Mommy. You were just out enjoying the day when someone else was thoughtless and careless with their dog, the other dog should have been leashed no matter what! I still would call animal control about this. You don't want them to let this dog go to another home and have the same thing happen to another precious little one. I am glad the owner stepped up to the plate and is paying for the medical bills, that says alot about her, I just wish she had thought enough to have had the dog on a leash in the first place.
Take care and I will be watching for updates on Miko







God gave us these precuous little white bundles of fluff to love and be loved by, he will be watching over little Miko and I know we all will be praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so glad Miko is home now. How scary all of this must of been. Will keep praying for a fast recovery.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

We are so happy to hear Miko is back home!!!! We are keeping him in our thoughts and prayers until he is 100% recovered.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just checked in to see how Miko is doing and I am so pleased he is home, I am sure his recovery will be much quicker now that he can feel the love from both of you close by


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy and I are very happy Miko is home and we are praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear Miko is home!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm very glad that Miko will be alright!!! there's an angel watching over him!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm glad that Miko is home!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in on Miko......hope he is feeling ever better today. Warm thoughts to all


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you everyone for conitnued posts and well wishes. Miko is doing okay. He wimpered all night but seems better this morning. He is one lucky boy, as he could have been killed. 

I will be contacting that shelter. The more I think about it, the more upset I get. Maybe that girl lied about the info shelter gave her, but she really seems genuine in her concern for Miko. She is giving the dog back to the shelter and I guess I am concerned that they may adopt him out again. 

Miko won't be going for any walks for a long, long, long time if ever. Which is so sad for him since he loved his time outside





















. I have to say, I can't look at big dogs the same way again. I know lots of big dogs are very sweet, but seeing your dog in a mouth of another dog is a life-changing event. Maybe its overstating it, but it really was scary.

Thank you again everyone.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Miko is feeling better today. Thank you for keeping us posted on his progress. I know that we are all anxious to hear about his progress. Julia and Bijou


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So Glad Miko is getting better and hope the worst is behind him. Just hearing your story makes me afraid to bring my babies out walking too. That just isn't fair. Our town has a leash law. Just wish everone would obey it.

Hugs to Miko from Lynda Chloe and Katie


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so happy that Miko is feeling better today, hope that he feels much better soon


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Thank you everyone for conitnued posts and well wishes. Miko is doing okay. He wimpered all night but seems better this morning. He is one lucky boy, as he could have been killed.
> 
> I will be contacting that shelter. The more I think about it, the more upset I get. Maybe that girl lied about the info shelter gave her, but she really seems genuine in her concern for Miko. She is giving the dog back to the shelter and I guess I am concerned that they may adopt him out again.
> 
> ...


I'm glad he's having a better day today, and hopefully each day he will have less and less pain.

I don't blame you for feeling different about big dogs, that was a life altering event that took place. I don't think you're overstating or overreacting. 

Maybe you could get Miko a stroller, that way he could still go out and get fresh air but would be more protected. 

It's really sad that one unleashed dog can change your life in an instant. It's unfortunate that there aren't better leash laws.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thank you everyone for conitnued posts and well wishes. Miko is doing okay. He wimpered all night but seems better this morning. He is one lucky boy, as he could have been killed.
> 
> I will be contacting that shelter. The more I think about it, the more upset I get. Maybe that girl lied about the info shelter gave her, but she really seems genuine in her concern for Miko. She is giving the dog back to the shelter and I guess I am concerned that they may adopt him out again.
> 
> ...


I think your words here are very profound....because of what Miko went through, I think we will all look at big dogs differently. Several months ago, I had an experience with two young pit bulls at my children's school. The dog owner purposefully sought out Valletta for her pups to "play" with. I was not happy at all and she had absolutley no control over the animals. Only know do I appreciate how really lucky we were that nothing like this happened that day...I think your story has affected a lot of people. I am so glad that Miko is doing better...he's one tough little man. He has certainly earned his badge of courage.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't read through the entire thread yet but I am so sorry this happened to Miko. I hope he recovers quickly! Our little babies are a lot stronger than other people think. I have seen Nibbler pull through so many times beyond even the vet's expectations. I know Miko will be ok.

To be honest, I really don't walk my kids too much because I am a really parnoid mommy. When I go to special dog events, I get so worried with all the dogs around that I usually carry them in my arms. I also like to use harnesses so I can lift them up quickly.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am just reading this for the first time, wow, I am sorry Miko (and your family) have had to go through this but I am soooooo glad he is home and improving, thoughts and prayers coming your way, keep us posted


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Olga, I'm sure I've said this before, but I still can't walk around the block by myself. At the time we lived in Va. Beach and the leash laws were obeyed. The dog that attacked Jolie frequently got out of its fence while the owners were at work. They made no attempt to insure that a dangerous animal wasn't on the loose. My current town has a leash law and it is generally disobeyed. My parents know every dog in their neighborhood and my mom walks Jolie. Jolie still freaks out and cries when she sees a big dog. I think the experts say that dogs don't remember long term, but six years later she remembers just fine! 

One thing that you could do is to get some of that pepper spray that they sell at pet smart. My dad carries it with him when he rides his bike because a dog chased him recently and almost knocked him off the bike. Anyway, I wouldn't hesistate to spray first and ask questions later. It would be less obvious than a bat, but you could always carry one of those. It doesn't seem fair that poor Miko will lose his walks when he wasn't doing anything wrong!

I'm sure he'll feel better each day and so will you....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm relieved that things are improving. I've checked in all during the day, hoping for an update. Thanks for letting us know, as I'm sure others are checking in like I am.

About 15 years ago, I had a patient who was mauled by a dog who jumped on her and snatched her dog from her arms. She was in front of her own home when this happened. The big dog injured her in the process, but he also was able to get the little dog and kill it. She was referred to me by an attorney friend who handled the lawsuit. This woman was extremely traumatized by this whole situation. She had some facial injuries also. So, people, I think you just can't be too careful with other dogs around. 

I've been asked more than once why I have six foot fence for such little dogs. It's not to keep them in, but to keep big dogs out, including my own rescues who have the run of the farm.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Jolie still freaks out and cries when she sees a big dog. I think the experts say that dogs don't remember long term, but six years later she remembers just fine![/B]


I don't agree with those experts. Dogs remember and will never forget. 

I don't know about this particular shelter. But it seems strange that they said that the dog would be ok "of leash" when every city and town and shelters and rescue groups recommend that every dog should be on leash when walked in a public place.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I think your words here are very profound....because of what Miko went through, I think we will all look at big dogs differently. Several months ago, I had an experience with two young pit bulls at my children's school. The dog owner purposefully sought out Valletta for her pups to "play" with. I was not happy at all and she had absolutley no control over the animals. Only know do I appreciate how really lucky we were that nothing like this happened that day...I think your story has affected a lot of people. I am so glad that Miko is doing better...he's one tough little man. He has certainly earned his badge of courage.[/B]


When I was first married we had two Irish setters. The German Shepherd who lived across the street came in to our yard and attacked our Male setter for no reason whatsoever. Bulligan was just standing there in our driveway and here comes this Shepherd..... Bulligan just stood there while the Shepherd attacked. Luckily my husband at the time was able to get the Shepherd off of him. I just don't understand what provokes some dogs to attack for no apparent reason. 

I'm so glad that Miko is alive and recovering. Olga, you may want to get a stroller. That way you and Miko can still take walks, yet he will be safe.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear Miko is doing better and now that he is home; I am sure he will recover faster.

It is a shame that Miko will miss out on walks because of this tragedy! All because someone was careless, you and Miko suffer!









As CharmyPoo pointed out, a harness is a great tool! I have several harnesses and there have been a time or two when I have actually picked Toby up by it while walking (again, people letting their dog run loose!







). 

Sometimes I take a golf club outside with me (isn't it sad that I have to resort to that?) when I take the dogs out. About a month ago, it snowed pretty bad, so I went outside to shovel the driveway. As I was shoveling, I saw some dog running loose. I have to admit, that I am petrified of big dogs and with all the recent activity of my neighbor's dogs running loose, I am now even more scared. Anyway, this dog was running loose in the yard across the street and the kid (he was maybe 15) was calling the dog, but not doing much else to get him to come back. So the dog comes charging into my yard, growling and barking at me. Now imagine my fury because this seems to happen a lot lately! So as the dog is charging at me, I shouted to the kid, (who is still standing there) "I have no problem beating that dog with this shovel!" So then it becomes a priority to the kid to get the dog and he leashes him and he is yelling at me that it is animal cruelty to beat the dog!







Oh, but it was okay to let the dog almost attack me??? What makes me mad is that I would have had to resort to beating a dog off of me when a simple collar and leash would have avoided the whole thing!

As you can tell, this is something that makes me so mad and angers me beyond belief. 

Hugs to Miko!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought about getting a stroller, but (and this may sound stupid) I want to save the stroller for when we have skin kids which may be in a year or two. Besides, I don't think Miko would do well in a stroller -- I think he would bark his head off at other dogs and the dogs will be attracted to the stroller and I think it would be a disaster. But I do appreciate the suggestion. My hubby suggested getting the stroller for twins and having a baby in one and Miko in the other seat. 

Also, we do use a harness and my husband was trying to pull at it (and he actually has pretty deep cuts in his fingers from the retractable leash, but he will be fine) but the dog was hanging onto Miko and wouldn't bulge until my husband kicked him. I normally do pick Miko up when we see big dogs (and especially ones without leash) but this all happened in seconds -- there wasn't enough time. 

The good news is that we will be moving in 4-5 months (I start residency in July). The bad news is that there are tons of people who don't obey the leash law in San Francisco (where we are moving to) so we won't be better off at all.

PS. Miko is not peeing/pooping for at least 18 hrs now, which is the same thing that was happening after his knees surgery (I think its due to pain meds), which all reminds me that he has been through way too much stuff in his 3 yrs.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137578
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All this has made me think of a dog I had when I was 10 years old. I had a cockapoo named Pedro. I loved that little dog so much. One day I heard this noise and went outside to find the neighbors Old English Sheepdog attacking my little dog. Pedro ran under my dad's truck and died. There was not a mark on his body, but the internal injuries were too severe. By no means am I picking on the breed. I know that any large breed has the potiental to hurt a small dog. It's just scary how fast it can happen. Miko is one lucky dog to have lived through such a vicious attack.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Miko. Much love and many prayers


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Olga,

I am so glad to hear Miko is still home and doing just a bit better. I am sure there will be a long time in recovery for both physical as well as mental pain. We all on this site are feeling a bit more protective today because poor Miko endured such a horrific attack. I know that I am not alone in coming here often to check on updates. I truly wish that I could reassure you and your little one in person, as I am sure we all would like to do...if only to make sure Miko is truly ok. 

It seems that our little fluffbutts are the prime targets for bigger dogs....it seems that even big dog owners think it is amuzing in some way that there big dogs are more powerful over our little (can you really call that a dog) angels. I get so annoyed when I think that they are targets. People ask me if I ever let Teddy down when I take him out when it is dusk or night....if I can't see around me then he is in my arms. 

I am now even beginning to think when it is daylight and I can see forever that he needs to be in my arms. 

My prayers continue for Miko and for your husband and you.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG!







I just read this thread and I am so very sorry for you and Miko. I can't imagine how tramatic this has been for you, your husband, and Miko. I'm glad that Milko is home and recoverying. Please eep us posted on how he is doing. All of you will in my prayers tonught.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Im so sorry for little Miko, Zsa Zsa and I send big fluff hugs and our prayers for a speedy recovery for Miko. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just saw your post this morning.

I am so sorry sorry this happened to Miko, but so glad to hear he he doing better.

No way was this your fault. If you recall, I had a similar incident with Lady only a month ago. I took her out at 7:30 in the morning in her little coat with the D ring for her leash. We were right out front when all of a sudden a heard barking and growling and there was a huge black dog right behind us. I tried to grab Lady and fell on the wet grass (we'd had sleet the night before). She started running for her life and pulled right out of her coat since it was only velcroed. I tried to grab the dogs collar while I was still on the ground as it ran past me, but couldn't get it. Fortunately, I was able to get up and catch Lady and the dog never attacked her, just chased her. I had whiplash from snapping my neck and she had a horrible flare up of our arthritis and had to be on prednisone for 2 weeks and walked in a a sling, but we recovered.

And the whole time a had "doggie mace" (Muzzle) in my pocket, but didn't even have time to get to it since the dog snuck up behind us. (I now carry it around my neck).

People are just so irresponsible. This dog belonged to a friend of my neighbor and she was dog sitting. Her 4 year old son had let the dog out. The whole time I was lying on the ground screaming at the dog, trying to stop it, she just stood there like a fool, apologizing, but never even trying to get the dog! She was pretty terrified by the whole thing, fortunately, and put the dog in the car and took it back immediately.

I am just so glad this dog didn't kill Miko. That's what's so scary with these little ones, one shake of the neck can break it. I hope this idiot owner pays for every last penny of Miko's vet bills and has to keep her dog on a leash from now on.

Poor, poor Miko. It will take him awhile to get over this. Lady was terrified outside for weeks.

I hate irresponsible dog owners.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

OMG how terrible.
I'm so sorry this happened but in no way is this your fault.
I will definately say a prayer for Miko and here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just saw this thread and wanted you to know that Miko will be in my prayers. I can't imagine going through this. I sat here and cried just reading it. Give Miko a big hug and kiss from Paris.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am going to post a link for Muzzle, the mace for dogs, again. This is only one website, you can get it many different places, even retail. I got mine at a gun shop.

http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/product.asp?...s&cookie_test=1

Hint:

Don't keep it in your pocket like I did. I fell on the same side as the pocket and realized as I was trying to roll over and fumble for it in a deep pocket, I was wasting precious time while this dog was chasing Lady. I have it on a cord around my neck now.

I will definately shoot first and ask questions later. Muzzle won't hurt the dog, just sting like crazy. I'm not fooling around with loose dogs anymore. 

We have a strict leash law and it really isn't too much of a problem, but all it takes is one dog, one incident.

Miko's story just makes me sick. I pray the poor little guys recovers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in to let you know we are still thinking about Miko and your family. Wishing Miko a continued speedy recovery.


----------



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am heartbroken about what happened to Miko. What a horror! Even though I didn't read this thread until just now, Monday noon, I prayed for Miko over the weekend.......here's how it happened: Pico was lethargic and seemed uncomfortable this weekend and missed a couple of his meals to the point that I dropped all my plans and activities for the weekend and just held him all day as it seemed to comfort him. I was so worried about him that I started praying and included in my prayers all of Pico's Maltese friends who are chronically ill or who might be ill. That was Miko, even though I didn't know at the time about his injuries.


We will keep him in our prayers until he is fully mended!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got caught up and saw that poor Miko was attacked!! My prayers go out to both of you and I'm so glad to hear he's home and mending. And you absolutely must not blame yourself.. there are lots of bad dog owners out there and you are NOT one of them. I had an incident a while back where I had to haul the dogs up by their harnesses because this huge dog came running at us. I'm terrified of big dogs so I just froze because I was so scared... after about 3 minutes of it snarling and growling at us the idiot owner just swaggers up as slowly as possible and all she had to say was, "oh he's just playing, nothing to be scared of." By then I was hysterical so I screamed in her face that a dog baring it's teeth and snarling at me is hardly playing and that if she didn't put her dog on a leash that second I was calling animal services. She called me a barage of names and told me how stupid I was being.. but she got a taste of how badly behaved her dog was because the dog bit her while she was trying to leash it.. luckily it didn't look serious. Of course she blamed my hysterics for the dog biting her.







I'm loathe to take the dogs out anymore because there are more dogs off leash than on.. but when I do I carry mace now. I just am so sorry that you both were terrorized.. it makes me sick to think of poor little Miko being attacked. Hugs and prayers to you both and I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

People can be such idiots! The young woman who was dog sitting for the dog that attacked us kept saying , "He won't hurt her." 

Like I am going to believe her when a 100 pound dog is barking and chasing my Lady!

I did the same thing you did, Mystify! Yelled, screamed, and threatened while the fool just stood there apologizing. 

She really didn't "get it" which just infuriated me more. She blamed it on her son at first, then when she came over later on to see if I was alright, told me the dog's owner wanted to call me and apologize. She just didn't understand that it was her fault because the dog was her responsibility.

Even though it was too late to get my doggie mace, I honestly wish I could have found it in time to mace her!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ladysmom.. maybe i'll get some of that dog mase! I dont even want to think about what will happen if this would happen to kodie...














I dont take him outside too often... i think this is part of reason.. i'm scared to.

My heart goes out to Miko and his family.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there is an update on Miko today. I think you said he would be going back to the Vet today. We will keep praying until we hear that he is 100% better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I've been reading these posts and I think if I were to take mine for walks, I'd be carrying a "walking stick". You've all seen them, some have ornate brass tops (handles?) like an eagle or whatever. Anyway, it wouldn't be as obvious as carrying a baseball bat but could be just as effective and give you the benefit of "reach". Especially if reversed it and swing the brass part. Cracking that across the agressive dog's body would get its attention I would think. Just a thought.[/B]


That sounds like a rather good idea Msloke, just make sure you hit it hard enough that it's mind diverts to his butt rather than the one weilding the walking stick.
Hubby bought me a little torch that also has a nasty stinging device, he mainly bought it before we had fences put up because of the coyote problem around here, but I take it if we go for walks too because one zap on the butt with that and any animal will forget what it is doing to run off and nurse his other end, it certainly throws out a nasty charge and is enough to make any large animal take notice.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Whenever I walk Matilda at the RV park I think of Miko and how fast everything went. There are some people here at the park that don't follow the leash law, and I get fearful. I have been praying for little Miko and you. I will check everyday to see how he is doing. Matilda and I send our love.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I got home a little while ago and will be taking Miko to a vet in a little bit. I just called the shelter and of course they denied saying that this dog is "certified" to be off the leash. The manager of the shelter said she never recommends for dogs to be off the leash. However, I have to say that she was a little bit untrustworthy because she wouldn't give me a straight answer if this dog indeed had aggressive tendencies towards small dogs. The girl returned the dog back to the shelter over the weekend (I actually told her that she should) but the manager of the shelter would not commit to saying that this dog will at least have more training before attempting to adopt it out again. She actually had the audacity to imply that maybe Miko was responsible for the attack -- she said "dogs give each other wrong greeting sometimes". Of course I told her that the dog headed straight for Miko, there wasn't enough time for greetings. Overall, I am really upset about this whole conversation. It accomplished nothing...this dog could very well be out on the street again in days. I have to worry about all the little dogs out there (there are a few in our neighborhood).









Miko hasn't pooped since Friday. Was it pumpkin that was supposed to be good for constipation? I know its the pain meds that have slowed him down (plus he isn't eating at all). I will post more after our vet visit.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I got home a little while ago and will be taking Miko to a vet in a little bit. I just called the shelter and of course they denied saying that this dog is "certified" to be off the leash. The manager of the shelter said she never recommends for dogs to be off the leash. However, I have to say that she was a little bit untrustworthy because she wouldn't give me a straight answer if this dog indeed had aggressive tendencies towards small dogs. The girl returned the dog back to the shelter over the weekend (I actually told her that she should) but the manager of the shelter would not commit to saying that this dog will at least have more training before attempting to adopt it out again. She actually had the audacity to imply that maybe Miko was responsible for the attack -- she said "dogs give each other wrong greeting sometimes". Of course I told her that the dog headed straight for Miko, there wasn't enough time for greetings. Overall, I am really upset about this whole conversation. It accomplished nothing...this dog could very well be out on the street again in days. I have to worry about all the little dogs out there (there are a few in our neighborhood).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Yeah 100% canned pumpkin should help him go. Only give him about teaspoon at a time. Wait a few hours inbetween teaspoons. Is he drinking ok? If not you could try giving him water using a medicine dropper.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I would say that if the shelter is not being cooperative you need to contact the police and animal control. If that doesn't get you anywhere I would hire an attorney. Is the shelter a non-profit org., or is it a city/county shelter? Thoughts and prayers still coming your way.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would think the shelter might be the wrong place to complain to. In my case it was animal control who got involved. I threatened legal action because they were endangering the public by knowingly allowing their animal to get out and run loose. 

I'm afraid that the shelter is trying to cover their own butts and will probably be very little help for fear that you'll use the info in legal action. 

Hope Miko is feeling better tonight.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I would say that if the shelter is not being cooperative you need to contact the police and animal control. If that doesn't get you anywhere I would hire an attorney. Is the shelter a non-profit org., or is it a city/county shelter? Thoughts and prayers still coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to go along with this too, you need to have that dog kept off the streets because next time it may be a small child it attacks.
I would be reporting it to the police and showing them the vets report of Miko's injuries because they may take action to keep the dog from being adopted out again till it is 100% trustworthy.














to you both and Miko, I sure hope he is recovering well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oops sorry there were two posts the same, I was having some trouble this morning getting a post in


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am glad to hear that poor little Miko seems to be doing better. I am sure the pumpkin will help and that he will be back to his old self in no time. I wholeheartedly agree with the other posters regarding the shelter. I would definitely file a police report. I believe that once an animal has a history of attack, they will never get over that. Something triggered that reflex in the dog. You never know a shelter dog's background and I think that the shelter is irresponsible by not taking further action. Either way, the incident should be reported to the police so that there is a history attached with this dog. Heaven forbid that this animal be adopted out to a person who has a small child or baby. I am very surprised that the shelter has not put this animal down because of the attack.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have been very busy and have not been on line much over the past week. Was horrified to hear your story. I am very glad that MIko is improving and hope he continues to do so. I agree with many of the others that the shelter is not acting responsibly, in many states this dog would be seized and possibly put down for such aggression. I don't know if this is appropriate in this case but it certainly sounds as if there are aggression issues that should be investigated to prevent another animal from being injured. 

The most important thing is Miko recovery and I hope that continues to progress. I wonder if you could give Miko Colace (the stool softener of choice for all nurses







)? As long as he is on the pain killers constipation will be a problem. If you could pucture a colace capsule and mix some in his food that might help with the the constipation.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I think you should contact animal control, i think they'd be the ones who would give more action. i had a similar situation happen and they had to tranquilize the dog that killed my cat in order to catch it and they had to have a second truck come out too. They said they were going to put it down because it was a dangerous dog. Good luck with this and hugs to miko


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I hate to bore everyone but a few people have asked me for updates. Miko is definitely doing better. He finally pooped in the middle of last night and my husband got up to clean it up (I just love, love, love







my husband -- what would I do without him???). I am glad he pooped cause I don't want to add more meds to his long list (3 antibiotics, 2 types of pain pills DAILY ). The vet yesterday said she was very pleased with how his wounds are healing. His stapples will be removed in a week. 

Miko and I would like to thank you everyone for your concern







. I am going to post pics of Miko with his huge but cute chest wrap (it helps with his broken rib pain). I am sorry I haven't been posting on most threads.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting an update!! I've been checking posts on his progress, and I'm sure I'm not the only one!







I'm so glad to hear that everything is going as well as can be expected. Again, I'm so sorry this happened to your little one.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad to hear that Miko is mending.
Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that Miko is mending!! I do agree with everyone that you need to contact the authorities and report this. This report needs to be on file if anything. No one, especially us animal lovers wants to see a dog put down, but it is true. If he did this to your baby who was doing nothing but walking imagine what he can do to an innocent child??

Miko, even though his injuries are horrible, he is alive and we are all grateful for that....But the next furbaby or skinbaby might not be so lucky.

Best wishes for his continued recovery. Please keep us informed as to how he is doing...you are not "boring" us, we WANT to know!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update. I'm just thrilled to hear that he is recovering so well.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Olga, no way am I bored by your updates! I am so happy to hear that Miko is making progress. Please keep us posted! BTW, my family knew exactly what I was talking about when I sat here and said, "yeah! he finally pooped!". Now I'm hoping for equally good news regarding Sassy tomorrow.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad that Miko is slowly but surely getting better.







Big hugs coming your way


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Olga, you could never bore us with updates. We want to know about every bit of progress that he makes. Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Olga thank you for the update, and way to go Miko for pooping for your mom and dad, well done, that sure is a good sign, bless his little heart








It sure is great to hear that the little guy is doing so much better


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Olga thank you for the update, and way to go Miko for pooping for your mom and dad, well done, that sure is a good sign, bless his little heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. I keep checking for updates on Miko. May God Bless Him With A Speedy Healing.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

These are really blurry because I used my cell phone camera (clearly I need a new cell phone







) but I didn't want to get out our digital camera since Miko isn't feeling or looking his best.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh! We are all celebrating Miko's poop! This is true devotion to our furkids.....LOL. Thanks so much for posting an update. I hope to hear regular reports and that they'll all be good!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, thanks for posting the pics... it's really good to see him up and around and the bandage is so cute. I sure hope he will be fully recovered soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

somehow i missed the updates...glad he is doing so well...he is a very lucky dog!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of him up and around. I think her look wonderful especially with all he has been through. And at least the bandages are cute. Booboo's hurt too bad to have to wear ugly bandages.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oh my the wrapper is just so cute. It sadly made it much more real to see him in it







I'm so sorry he had to go through all of this. What a tough little guy. I'm sooooo happy he is doing so well now. phew.

Thanks for the updates. I have been looking for them.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so glad that Miko is finally feeling much better!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Olga,

It is never boring to hear that Miko is getting better, slow but sure. I know that I look for this link before any others....actually there are three....Sassy, Miko and Maltlovers new little rescue. 

I am glad Miko is doing better and I continue to pray that he will keep healing quickly.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy to hear that Miko is on the mend. Please keep updating...it's so uplifting to know his progress.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think of Miko everyday and wonder how the poor little guy is doing. I'm happy to hear he pooped and is recovering. Thank you for keeping us updated.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It's nice to hear some good news. I'm glad Miko is doing better.

P.S. He is very fashionable in his bandage.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWW I am so glad he is up and around, and doing so well! We will continue to keep y'all in our prayers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree too, I want to hear about Miko's recovery! Poor little guy in his bandages....at least they gave him a cute one!!







Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. And way to go Miko for going poop!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... It brought joy to me to see those pictures your posted of Miko! Thank you so much!







I am glad he is doing better! Kodie sends him lots of love.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, bless his little heart! Those pictures are precious! I am so glad to hear he is recovering so well.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to read the update on Miko. Keep them coming! Even though he may not be feeling up to snuff, he is still one handsome little boy!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks so much for keeping us updated on Miko! So happy to hear he is on the mend finally,AND he is quite the fashion statement in his cute wraps!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Even with his bandage he looks so handsome. Thanks for keeping us updated on his progress and sharing pics with us. We will continue to keep your family in our thoughts and prayers for Mikos speedy recovery.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the darling pic! I'm so glad Miko is on the mend. Keep the updates and pics coming!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

SUMMER AND I ARE SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT MIKO..







I TO WOULD BE SO MAD







SUMMER SENDS ALL HER LOVE








JUST SEEING THIS THREAD MAKES ME RELISE HOW MUCH THESE LITTLE ONES DEPEND ON US
YOUR IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I am so happy to hear Miko is doing better and home. That poor baby all he's been thru. What a cute picture of him with his bandage, he's a little survivor!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for posting those cute pictures of Miko in his bandages and it's great to see him up and about.
Your go Miko


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Miko looks like quite a little stud muffin in his fashionable bandage


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a sweetheart little Miko is





















I'm so happy to hear that he is doing well







Get well soon Miko!! Big hugs


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

That is so horrible!







I hope that girl has learned her lesson! Glad to hear Miko will be able to get up and running again!









Much love from Alexis & Tyler!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is Miko feeling today?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just saw the post of Miko in his bandage. He still is 100% adorable even with his boo boo. I am so glad he is up and around...........and pooping


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, I missed this stuff too since I haven't been on in awhile. That must have been vey very scary! I am very glad the lil' guy is coming back around!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Miko is such a little bundle of love







I am so glad he is continuing to heal well







There is.... no way.... we are bored or tired of reading your posts about Miko







Please keep the updates coming, I feel so bad for Miko and for Mommy and Daddy for what you all have had to go through. 
We don't walk Indy around our house, there are just too many large dogs around and too many of them are not on a leash. One time( many years ago) my husband and I were taking a walk with our Shepard/Collie and out of no where a pitbull went to attack us and our dog protected us and went for the dog! The woman that owned the pitbull yelled at us! It was her dog that came out of her yard (unleashed) and went to attack us and she had the nerve to yell at us. Scottie didn't hurt her pitbull, he just let him know who was boss! 
.......Sending hugs Miko's way from Myself and littleman Indy







...........


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your very nice posts. Miko is definitely on the mend and feeling better every day. He is going to the vet today for a quick checkover and his staples will come out next week. His quick recovery both this time and after his knees surgery is truly amazing. He is one tough little boy!!! Miko (and my hubby) demand that I take better pictures of him since those didn't show his cuteness to full extent


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Olga, thanks so much for the wonderful news. Miko is one tough little guy. And his photos are just adorable...Valletta has a crush on him, but shhhh....don't let her know I told you!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Olga,

So glad that Miko continues to improve....did he have a Therapy dog by chance.














No, I guess he had a Therapy Mommy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Thanks for sharing the pictures of him up and around. I think her look wonderful especially with all he has been through. And at least the bandages are cute. Booboo's hurt too bad to have to wear ugly bandages.[/B]


very true! it's important for a maltese to be fashion-forward at all times, says the buttercup! 

good to see him up and about. give him smoochie-smooches from me ("dont forget the noselicks and buttsniffs from me, the buttercup!", well, at your own discretion...







)

ann marie and the "no boundaries" buttercup


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I too think that he still looks absolutely adorable with his bandages! 

Codi and I are very impressed with his speedy recovery! We continue to send our prayers for a continued speedy recovery!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so happy that Miko is doing well. He is a lucky little guy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am ssoooooooo!!! happy to see that Miko is recouping so well! God bless him.. he sure is a tough little bugger!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Little Miko is so darn cute,







I still feel like crying when I think of what that little guy went through.







I will still be praying until he is totally well. Big Hug to you.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

I dont know how I missed this thread. Im sooo glad he is doing better. What a scary thing to happen. hope you are doing well too


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> All I know is that God has been watching over Miko very closely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously!!!! Our vet today said that very often they see little dogs killed by big dogs







(I really hope that everyone who has been reading this thread takes this as a warning). Apparently its when the big dog shakes the little victim that most damage to the body occurs. She said that about every few weeks they see dogs hurt by other dogs in their office and most times the victims are little dogs or two dogs living in the same household (that sounded scary too).

Thank you everyone









PS. I was very impressed with our vet office. All 3 vets have worked and examined Miko at various times. It made me feel much better knowing that it was 3 of them since I think it is possible to miss things but it certainly gets minimized with more people involved.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to read that he is continuing to improve! Let us know what the vet says today! Big hugs and kisses to Miko!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

This whole ordeal really makes me glad that I keep Jack on harness for easy "Hauling" out of the way of a big dog... dogs are really abundant around here, and most are leashed ,but every once in a while ... and I mean, I see what Jack does to his rope toy when he grabs it, bites down hard, and shakes it around like a crazy flingy madman, over and over and over, shaking the "life" out of it ... and I just think --- a bigger dog could do that to my Jack!







Scary stuff. I am so glad to hear that Miko is doing better, and his bandages are too cute, too


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Because of this whole ordeal, I finally had the nerve to call up my neighbor and tell them to keep their dog out of our yard. I spent last summer dealing with the people behind us, and then the neighbors next to us also let their dog run through our yard!







I didn't mind so much because they have a very friendly chocolate lab who usually stays on the other side of our house. Well, last week I took Toby out and the dog was just too far into our yard and frankly, why should I have to deal with this?







So I called them up and left a message on their machine. Thus far, no more dog in my yard!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad Miko is doing sooo much better!! I was very upset he was hurt!







Give Miko tons of kisses for me and kodie


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Olga for your updates, pictures and warnings. I am very careful with Belle but I'm thinking she will not be out of her exercise pen or my arms even with my eyes glued to her. Most people say to let her run loose with hubby's GS but I am not comfortable with that. This just confirms it. Ruger seems to really like Belle but he is 118 lb GS and there is no guarantee he will not turn. She gets the run of the house when GS is outside doing chores with husband. Other than that NO WAY!!!

The pictures of your little baby with the bandages are very cute. It is a shame that he has to have them at all.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Olga, you are so right...we should all take a lesson from poor Miko's attack. I think that a healthy does of paranoia is prefectly fine when it comes to our children and our pets!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks Olga for your updates, pictures and warnings. I am very careful with Belle but I'm thinking she will not be out of her exercise pen or my arms even with my eyes glued to her. Most people say to let her run loose with hubby's GS but I am not comfortable with that. This just confirms it. Ruger seems to really like Belle but he is 118 lb GS and there is no guarantee he will not turn. She gets the run of the house when GS is outside doing chores with husband. Other than that NO WAY!!!
> 
> The pictures of your little baby with the bandages are very cute. It is a shame that he has to have them at all.[/B]


Oh, gosh, I agree with you not to have Belle run with a German Shepherd... No way! He can't get to her in her exercise pen can he?


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am so glad to hear that Miko is feeling so much better and recovering nicely from his horrible ordeal. Thanks for posting the pics....it's so good to see him up and moving














Keep sending the good news our way!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that Miko is having such a quick recovery. Give him a big hug from me and the boys


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so glad Miko is doing better, I had my husband read the treads, he thinks that Matilda is like a big dog. We are always fighting over what I don't let her do. I know it is up to me to keep her safe. I get made fun at by his family because I treat her as a baby. She means the world to me and I won't let anyone try to change my mind. I know it only takes a second and she could get hurt . I love her like my children and it is worth the fight to get my way. I know you all understand,


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear all the good news!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so happy to see that Miko is on the mend, and that he is doing well. Thannk you so much for posting the pictures...he is such a beautiful little guy!!

Marie & (Way to go, Buddy!!) Pacino


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> How is Miko doing today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rose,

Thanks for asking. Miko is doing well







!! Its hard to believe that just over a week ago he was so badly hurt. We have been home with him this weekend and he had several outings (laundrymat, Kmart) ...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Miko is a strong boy!







I'm so happy to hear he's making such great strides in his recovery....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

So good to hear Miko is recovering so well and so quickly


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to go Miko, you are a marvel in the way you recovered so well







What a braveheart you truly are, little man







Of course having a great mommy and daddy there to help has contributed too, well done Olga and hubby


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so proud of our little friend Miko.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so relieved to know that Miko is continuing to do well. When does he see the vet again?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I am so relieved to know that Miko is continuing to do well.[/B]


me too!! he's a trooper, alright! 

go miko! send some of your healing vibes to sassy, would ya?!?!? we want all babies out of hospitals and injury-free this week!

noselicks,
the buttercup, who thinks miko wears a bandage very well


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I am so relieved to know that Miko is continuing to do well. When does he see the vet again?[/B]


The little trooper is going on Tuesday to get his staples out. We were just at the vet's on thursday for a quick check up. It seems that we basically live at the vet's. The great news was that the girl responsible for the whole ordeal paid for the whole bill and we haven't had to pay a dime. I can't wait to move from this city though -- hubby and I are taumatized ourselves. We went jogging today and I almost had a heart attack when I saw a similar looking dog (off the leash too







).


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, this is fantastic news. I'm sooooo glad to hear that Miko is doing great.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

checking in in Miko and thrilled to see he is continually to progress! That's FANTASTIC!

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great news!!!!!!!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Go Miko







Go Miko







Go Miko







I'm so glad he's feeling better.

We have two pitbulls in our area and they always seem to be out when I walk Gizmo. Whenever I see them I just freeze and my heart starts pounding and I start shaking. I'm terrified (Am I over dramatic?). Thing is we were attacked by a pitbull once so now I am terrified. The one that attacked us was muzzled but these two never are (an by ontario law they should be), and they look at Gizmo the same way the one that attacked us did. I keep debating with myself as to whether or not to report them for not being muzzled?


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

So glad your little one's doing well.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We are taking Miko to the vet in an hour but his bandage has slipped all the way down and he seems kinda sluggish. Gosh, I hope he is okay.. Although he just barked so he must be fine.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope his appointment goes well. Sending good thoughts and hugs to Miko!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Olga,

I hope that his sluggishness is just from having that bandage slipping and nothing more. He has been such a trooper and it would be wonderful if he got a great report today, so very soon after the whole horrible incident. 

I don't blame you at all for being a bit paranoid....I am now as well. We just have to realize that we need eyes in every direction there is no matter where we are. How freightening for us all.

Be well Miko....Teddy sends high fives and fluffbutt sniffs....Mom almost said love and kisses but I am a boy and that would totally be a misrepresentation of my manhood speak.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hope everything went well at the vet. Get well soon sweet Miko


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on Miko and I see ther's not an update yet fro todays vet visit.
I'm praying like crazy you get a great report!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is fine, thank you for asking. But you know what happened...he has this really weird spot around the broken rib that moves around when he barks (kind of like a flail chest) and it turns out that he had ripped some muscles between his ribs







so when he barks or runs around the air from his lung pushes that part out (it looks really scary). Unfortunately his broken rib is also close to this spot....so he has to now wear an ace bandage for a few weeks and then hopefully this will heal. The ace bandage was wrapped around the front legs so he is not looking too happy. But he is overall doing really well







.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Miko is fine, thank you for asking. But you know what happened...he has this really weird spot around the broken rib that moves around when he barks (kind of like a flail chest) and it turns out that he had ripped some muscles between his ribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big hugs that Miko continues to gain strength and heal...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> Miko is fine, thank you for asking. But you know what happened...he has this really weird spot around the broken rib that moves around when he barks (kind of like a flail chest) and it turns out that he had ripped some muscles between his ribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor baby, best a luck to Miko!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG!!







I was shocked when i read your story about what happened to your baby, sorry if I'm bit late of this topic, I'm so sorry to hear about your baby that has been attacked by the big dog.. ooh poor little baby ..that is heartbreaking







I would be paranoid and freaking out if i see that in actual

I'm so happy for you that your baby is doing okay now







thanks god.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad the visit went well, sounds like he's got a couple more weeks of healing....







's to you and Miko....he's a tough little guy!







I can't even imagine what a broken rib feels like, OUCH!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

lots of hugs for little Miko.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad that Miko is doing well. Sorry that he had to endure all this, poor little guy. He sure has that fighting spirit about him. Looking forward to when he is 100%.







To Miko and all of you.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor Miko,

Sounds like he still needs some quiet time for a easier healing. Poor Miko, I remember when I pulled all the cartlege away from my ribs in my younger days....I wore a brase for months and laughing and sneezing were the enemy. I hope he is holding up ok. 

My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! I bet it still hurts a lot, especially when he barks. Is he still on pain med? I can hardly believe he has recovered so well. That's an awful trauma for a tiny dog.

Keep up the good work Miko!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor little guy. Give him some extra treats from us! And some puppy kisses too.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you to all of you !!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh dear little Miko has to have a bit more recoup time.. but given the trauma he went thru, he is an amazing little guy! pryaing within a couple of weeks he will feel much much better!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wishing good thoughts and sunshine for little Miko. Hope he continues to improve and is out and about very soon. Hugs and Kisses from Chloe and Katie and their mommy too.























Lynda


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm glad that Miko is improving... its gonna take some time to get him 100%







But.. he will better in no time!







Miko is such a little trooper!







Hugs and kisses from kodieeee!


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm pretty new here, and when i read your story







It really made me sad, I'm glad he's doing better. 
Lots of love and kisses from Chiquito and I.

















Chiquito is pretty young and he hasn't been out for walks yet and your story made me think of all that can happen to him( I live in Korea and I always see big dogs unleashed, Its pretty common). I read the story to my kids and even they were sad for your baby







and concerned for our baby







mad also







.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so glad Miko is on the mend. Vinny very rarely goes outside except in his bag, he goes everywhere with me. Last summer we went for a handful of walks and here in Northern Ontario, everyone has big dogs, and being in a small town, most are loose. Miko's experience prompted me to get Vinny a stroller, it should be here in a week or so, not that I can use it now, it would need snow tires!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm glad he's doing better.
Give him a few extra kisses and hugs from all of us.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm glad Miko is doing better. Your story really opened my eyes to the dangers of unleashed dogs. On our walks I used to let the dogs come up to say hi to Puddy to get him more socialized, now if I see a dog without a leash I scoop Puddy right up. I don't even think twice about it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I just read this thread today. I cried all the way through! I give you alot of credit for pulling through yourself, I would be a wreck and become useless. I am so glad that Miko is doing so much better and that all the bills are paid in full! I think that dog should be re evaluated or put down. Normally dogs that are aggressive toward other dogs are put down. I would hate to see a dog put down but sometimes they can't be trained to behave and they are a risk to all other dogs they come into contact with. Could you imagine that dog getting ahold of a baby? That shelter has alot to learn.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about his latest setback. Hopefully, within a few weeks he will be back to feeling good and then you will think it was only a nightmare.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> Poor Miko,
> 
> Sounds like he still needs some quiet time for a easier healing. Poor Miko, I remember when I pulled all the cartlege away from my ribs in my younger days....I wore a brase for months and laughing and sneezing were the enemy. I hope he is holding up ok.
> 
> My prayers are with you all.[/B]



Just wondering... how the HECK did you do this???







(Pull the cartilage away from ribs, i mean)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww poor little Miko, I sure hope he keeps getting better, and broken ribs are very painful indeed, I am speaking from experience too, I had two of mine broken and it is a nasty pain and hard to breathe or do much of anything.
Big







's to Miko and mommy and daddy


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I haven't been on the computer much since I've been so busy. I wanted to offer my well-wishes for dear Miko. I'm stunned that this happened to him. Wishing all of you much peace. ((hugs)) C


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How is Miko doing ?


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

WOWW







THIS IS THE SECOND POST I READ TODAY THE OTHER ONE WAS SASSY
AND NOW THIS ONE ABOUT MIKO I COULD SAY THAT I FEEL VERY SAD FOR WHAT YOU BOTH BEING THROUGH. POOR BEBE MIKO, SUCH A TRAGIC EVENT IN HIS LIFE. BUT HE IS HONESTLY 
A VERY TOUGH LITTLE ONE. AND MOMMY YOU GOT TO CELEBRATE TWO BIRTHDAYS. BECAUSE HE WAS 
DEFINATELY BORN AGAIN. BEING SUCH A BID DOG AND HIM BEING SO SMALL THANK GOD THAT THE KICKING MADE THAT DOG LET GO OF MIKO AND DID NOT BITE YOUR HUSBAND.
POOR BEBE WITH THAT LITTLE FACE OH I'M SOOOO GLAD THAT HE IS JUST DOING SO GOOD.
ROSIE AND I WILL KEEP CHECKING ON HIM .
GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR LITTLE ONE.
ROSIE AND BABI.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

That was such a frightening thing that happened to Miko. I dont know what to say. I feel so bad for Miko and you. I am glad to hear he is recovering now. I hope he is all better soon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , I didn't even know what happened to Miko







what terror this must have been for you. I would have had a heart attach for sure. I hope he is back to 100%. I wish I could hug him


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I missed this thread to. Glad to hear he is recovering fine. Sending prayers MIko's way for a speedy recovery


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I bet that barking really hurts Miko after all that he has been through, poor baby.







Olga please keep us informed on his progress and send more pictures because I find it comforting to be able to see him. Thank you for the updates. Julia


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I was wondering about how Miko is doing too, I am hoping he is well on his way to a complete recovery











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it Rose, I had two of my ribs busted for me once and it was very painful indeed, and as you say laughing and sneezing are just not a good experience at all and I did a lot of cussing under my breath when either happened, but in those days I didn't have much to laugh about, so I just prayed I didn't sneeze


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I am so glad miko is doing better god bless you both ~ Denise


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Im glad Miko is doing better. </span>


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and precious little Miko. You are NOT a terrible person. You were just out giving your baby some quality time and exercise. No matter what happens, THIS WAS NOT YOUR FAULT. I am so sorry this horrible incident occurred. The GS needs to be put down befor another small dog is hurt--or a child is killed by this monster. 

Samsonsmom

Licks and butt wiggles, little buddy. We're with you.

Samson and Brutus


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

hi miko how are you bebe? i know you don't feel very comfortable







but you'll see soon you'll be
running around and getting into trouble lol. you know something? we are rooting for you we love you and can't wait to see pictures of you with nooooooo bandages. that's right little one.
god bless you papito.
( rosie) say he is my heroe!!!!
( mom) ohhh rosie you are such a flirt lol.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you so much for asking about Miko!!! Sorry I haven't replied sooner but this ICU rotation is killing me. 

Miko is doing great!! Its been over a month since the attack and he seems to have fully recovered. We only go outside for very short walks in a very safe part of our neighborhood now. We really tried not to walk him at all but he just seems too bored at home. I thought about getting another dog for Miko to play with but since we will be moving soon its not a great idea. 

Thank you again!!


----------

